# How do i view hidden numbers from my cell?



## L33tm4st3r

*Hey there!
lately i've been getting a lot of prank callers to my cell phone, mostly cause i can't trust people not to give my number out to others. Anyway, every time someone pranks me, they use *67 to hide their call from my view. This morning i woke up to a hidden call and a voice mail message that didn't make any sense. I've tried *69ing the number, but it won't dial out on my cell phone. I have one of the big nokia phones. so how do i find out who is calling/has called me if they hide their number with *67???*


----------



## fred2028

L33tm4st3r said:


> *Hey there!
> lately i've been getting a lot of prank callers to my cell phone, mostly cause i can't trust people not to give my number out to others. Anyway, every time someone pranks me, they use *67 to hide their call from my view. This morning i woke up to a hidden call and a voice mail message that didn't make any sense. I've tried *69ing the number, but it won't dial out on my cell phone. I have one of the big nokia phones. so how do i find out who is calling/has called me if they hide their number with *67???*


You can't. *67 is private for a reason. Maybe if you work for the government and you threaten the service provider, but normally, you can't.


----------



## L33tm4st3r

well surely theres gotta be some way around it.


----------



## JohnWill

Yep, call your local police force, they have a way to track them down. Of course, you'll have to be willing to press charges against them. There is a number that escapes me now, that tells the phone company to capture the hidden number for use by law enforcement, I'm sure you can find that if you look or call the phone company.


----------



## L33tm4st3r

JohnWill said:


> Yep, call your local police force, they have a way to track them down. Of course, you'll have to be willing to press charges against them. There is a number that escapes me now, that tells the phone company to capture the hidden number for use by law enforcement, I'm sure you can find that if you look or call the phone company.


Thanks so much! Maybe now i'll be able to get some peace and quiet without changing my number and OMG MY PHONE IS RINGING AGAIN.


----------



## Ratboy

http://www.cs.rutgers.edu/~watrous/phone-features.html


----------

